# au bout de - dans, après, à la fin de



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
dans la phrase suivante peut-on utiliser "au bout de" ?
_Maintenant vous réfléchissez, au bout de 3 min, vous me donnerez votre réponse._
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Klimaxxx

Oui, tu peux l'utiliser.


----------



## Anna-chonger

dans le sens exactement le même que "dans" ?


----------



## Klimaxxx

Ça signifie "quand les 3 minutes seront passées". Donc oui, c'est le même sens que "dans 3 minutes".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
j'ai pensé à une question : est-ce que l'expression "*au bout de*" veut dire "*après*" ou bien "*à la fin de*", ou bien les deux selon le contexte ?
Et auriez-vous la gentillesse de me donner des exemples ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Donaldos

Les deux sens sont proches puisque "au bout" implique que l'on est "arrivé à la fin" et que ce qui se passe ensuite a donc généralement lieu "après"... Dans de nombreux cas je pense que les deux idées sont confondues.

Ex. : _Au bout d'un moment, il s'est levé et est parti _(et donc _après un moment_)


----------



## rolmich

"Au bout de l'avenue, tournez à droite" peut-être remplacé par "à la fin de", mais pas par "après".
"Au bout d'une très longue enquête" de même.
"Au bout d'une heure d'attente, il a quitté les lieux" peut-être remplacé par "après" et "à la fin de".
Mais il n'y a pas que le sens et la justesse du terme. La façon dont la phrase "sonne" à des oreilles françaises, a aussi son importance.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à vous !
Et si on dit "_au bout de l'année_", vous le remplaceriez par "après" ou bien "à la fin de" ? c-à-d, c'est toujours dans la même année ou c'est l'année d'après ?
Merci encore !


----------



## rolmich

Je dirais _au bout d'une année, nous reverrons votre statut_ et dans ce cas
"à la fin de" pourrait également convenir : _A la fin de l'année, nous reverrons._
Dans cet exemple "après" ne conviendrait pas
RK_._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, si on ne dit pas "_au bout de *l'*année_", c'est plutôt à cause de l'habitude, c'est ça ?


----------



## Petite-Belette

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Rolmich. Pour moi, "au bout d'une année" veut dire "dans un an", ce n'est donc pas "à la fin de l'année" mais "après une année".

Je n'ai jamais entendu "au bout de l'année"... mais je le comprendrais comme "à la fin de l'année"


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord, merci à vous tous...


----------



## Francogars

Bonjour,

je sais que c'est un vieux fil mais je ne comprends pas encore la distinction entre "au bout de" et "à la fin de."


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais qu'en emploi *temporel*, _au bout de_ est généralement suivi d'une *durée* et signifie _après_, mais en emploi *spatial*, il signifie _à la fin de_.

_au bout d'une année_ = après une année, après une période d'une année
_au bout de la rue_ = à l'extrémité de la rue, à la fin de la rue


----------



## Francogars

Merci, Maître Capello! Maintenant, je la comprends mieux. 

Au fait, dans ce cas-ci, comment est-ce que le sens de la phrase change dépendant du mot utilisé?

"Vous avez jusqu'au bout du mois pour le retourner" 
"Vous avez jusqu'à la fin du mois pour le retourner"

Comme si quelqu'un a acheté un truc à un magasin et il voulait savoir combien de temps il avait selon la politique de remboursement. 


Ou est-ce qu'il n'y en a pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Francogars said:


> "Vous avez jusqu'au bout du mois pour le retourner"


Comme _mois_ n'est ici *pas* une durée, la phrase n'est pas du tout naturelle, en tout cas pour moi. Je dirais uniquement :

_Vous avez jusqu'*à la fin du mois* pour le retourner._


----------



## Francogars

Alors, dans quels cas est-ce que "au bout d'un/du moi" est une durée?


----------



## Maître Capello

_au bout d'*un* mois, au bout de *deux* mois_, etc. → durée
_au bout *du* mois_ → pas une durée


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> _au bout d'*un* mois, au bout de *deux* mois_, etc. → durée
> _au bout *du* mois_ → pas une durée


Dans la mesure où _au bout du mois_ peut se dire et se comprendre, le mot _mois_ correspond certainement à une durée. Seule une durée peut avoir un bout ou une fin (dans le temps). Simplement, l'usage veut qu'on emploie plutôt _à la fin de_ quand on parle de _*la* journée_, _*la* semaine_, _*le* mois_, _*l'*année_, etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, ce que j'entendais, c'était que dans le premier cas, il est vraiment question d'une *durée*, tandis que dans le second, il est plutôt question de l'*échéance* d'une certaine période.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir la différence entre _dans_ et _au bout de_ quand ils précèdent une expression de temps.

J'utilise plutôt _dans_ pour le futur, et _au bout de_ pour le passé.

Je vais partir dans une heure. (après une heure, je commence à partir, action pas encore faite)
Dans les dix ans passés, il se levait à 6h et partait dans une heure tous les matins. (correct ou pas?)

Ils ont commencé les randonnées. En fin, au bout d'une heure, ils sont arrivés au sommet. (action marcher finie, ils sont arrivés)

Il me semble que la différence c'est que si l'action est achevée, peu importe dans le passé ou dans le futur. Suis-je correct?


----------



## tilt

_Au bout de_ peut être utilisé avec le futur (_il partira au bout d'une heure_), mais _dans _ne le peut pas avec le passé.
Ainsi, _il partait dans une heure tous les matins_ n'est pas correct.
Il faut dire _il partait au bout d'une heure tous les matins_, ou mieux encore, _il partait une heure [après / plus tard] tous les matins_.

Je dirais que ce n'est pas le fait que l'action soit achevée ou pas qui dicte le choix entre _au bout de _et _dans_, sinon le premier ne pourrait pas être utilisé au futur.
C'est juste que _au bout de_ met davantage l'accent sur la durée que _dans_, qui est plus neutre de ce point de vue.


----------



## Roméo31

"Dans" ne s'emploie pas uniquement avec le futur simple (futur de l'indicatif).

Ex. :_ Je pars dans une heure. Je vais partir dans 30 mn _(futur dit "proche", mais exprimé avec le présent de "aller" + un infinitif). _Il revient dans une heure. _


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Un exemple de _dans_ situé dans le passé :
_J'ai passé le bac il y a dix ans, et je me suis marié dans l'année._
_Il se levait, s'habillait et partait dans l'heure tous les matins_
Mais là "l'année", "l'heure" expriment un espace de temps, un intervalle, et non un point dans le temps.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il est certain qu'_au bout de_ peut être parfaitement local et ponctuel, comme dans _au bout de la rue_ ou dans _au bout d'une heure il referma son livre_. Mais la tournure _au bout de_ n'a pas son pareil pour accompagner pendant toute la durée une action jusqu'à son terme, comme dans _au bout de trois jours de marche ils arrivèrent à un village_. _Après_, pour donner la même impression, aurait besoin d'être renforcé : _après trois jours d'une marche harassante, etc._


----------



## tilt

Roméo31 said:


> "Dans" ne s'emploie pas uniquement avec le futur simple (futur de l'indicatif).
> 
> Ex. :_ Je pars dans une heure. Je vais partir dans 30 mn _(futur dit "proche", mais exprimé avec le présent de "aller" + un infinitif). _Il revient dans une heure. _


Effectivement : quand nous disions que _dans _s'employait "dans le futur", nous ne parlions pas de conjugaison.



JeanDeSponde said:


> Un exemple de _dans_ situé dans le passé :
> _J'ai passé le bac il y a dix ans, et je me suis marié dans l'année._
> _Il se levait, s'habillait et partait dans l'heure tous les matins_
> Mais là "l'année", "l'heure" expriment un espace de temps, un intervalle, et non un point dans le temps.


C'est justement parce qu'on est dans une construction _dans + durée_ et non _dans + moment _que le cas est différent.

_Dans _a alors un sens différent, puisqu'il signifie _avant que_ et non _quand_ :
_Je partirai dans l'heure = Je partirai avant qu'une heure soit passée.
Je partirai dans une heure = Je partirai quand une heure sera passée.
_


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci à TOUS!

à Roméo:
Oui, comme tilt a dit, le sens 'futur ici' ne signifie pas la conjugaison. 

à Logo:
Concernant vos deux exemples avec _au bout de_ et _après_, je n'arrive pas à comprendre la nuance.
 - Ils sont arrivés au bout de trois jours.
 - Ils sont arrivés après trois jours.

à tilt et à JeanDeSponde: C'est intéressant d'apprendre la différence entre dans l'heure et dans une heure.
Mais tilt, vous avez redonné deux exemples mais en futur simple. Est-ce que ça veut dire que, en remplaçant _dans l'année_ de la phrase de Jean par _dans une année_, elle n'est plus correcte ?
J'ai passé le bac il y a dix ans, et je me suis marié dans une année.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si vous voulez, avec _au bout de trois jours de marche_ on arrête le lecteur sur cette marche ou sur ces trois longues journées. C'est un peu le même effet qu'avec un ralenti au cinéma. Si l'on dit _après trois jours de marche_, on obtient un peu le même effet, mais pour obtenir vraiment le même effet qu'avec _au bout de_ on gagne à ajouter quelque chose qui insiste sur les difficultés de ces trois jours de marche, par exemple en qualifiant la marche de harassante ou d'exténuante, c'est-à dire de très fatigante, ou qualifier ces trois jours ou cette marche d'interminables.


----------



## tilt

cabbagetyf said:


> Mais tilt, vous avez redonné deux exemples mais en futur simple. Est-ce que ça veut dire que, en remplaçant _dans l'année_ de la phrase de Jean par _dans une année_, elle n'est plus correcte ?
> J'ai passé le bac il y a dix ans, et je me suis marié dans une année.


Oui, effectivement, cette forme n'est pas utilisable avec le passé.
_Dans une heure, dans une année, dans trois mois..._ font exclusivement référence au futur.

_Je partirai dans l'heure. 
Je partirai dans une heure. 
Je suis parti dans l'heure. 
Je suis parti dans une heure. _


----------



## annie21

J'ai lu tous vos posts, je voudrais toujours confirmer ce point:
On ne dit pas au bout de l'année, mais à la fin de l'année par habitude. mais au bout d'un mois, au bout du mois sont corrects.
Dans le contexte suivant, vous choisissez lequel?
Il est parti à New York en mars et il retournera en France en fin décembre/à la fin de l’année/au bout de l'année/au bout d'une année/en fin d'année.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Salut Annie,

Pour moi, s'il est retourné en décembre dernier, vous pouvez dire qu'il est retourné fin de l'année dernière/fin décembre de l'année dernière (la deuxième est plus concrète car on sait que c'était en décembre)
Alors que si vous utilisez 'au bout de', ça veut dire que 'un an est passé'. Du coup il est retourné en mars de l'année suivante.


----------



## tilt

Pour préciser la réponse de Cabbagetyf :

Il est parti à New York en mars et il retournera en France en fin décembre. 
Il est parti à New York en mars et il retournera en France au bout de l'année. 
Il est parti à New York en mars et il retournera en France fin décembre.  (il rentrera en France fin décembre de cette année)
Il est parti à New York en mars et il retournera en France à la fin de l’année.  (il rentrera en France fin décembre de cette année)
Il est parti à New York en mars et il retournera en France en fin d'année.  (il rentrera en France fin décembre de cette année)
Il est parti à New York en mars et il retournera en France au bout d'une année.  (il rentrera en France en mars de l'année prochaine)


----------

